# Low amh/egg share?



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello ladies
I was wondering if anyone has had a low amh and when tested again it had gone up?!

I started out with egg share 2 yrs ago as the donor and my amh was 14.2 and then when tested again about 6 months later it had dropped to 1.89  
I'm gutted as id really like to egg share again as my last recip now has twin boys!
My fsh is fine and I'm struggling to accept the low result!
I have heard of ladies egg sharing with lister with an amh as low as 0.07  

Any advice appreciated  

Carley x


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there. Lister definitely wouldn't accept someone with an AMH of 0.07 to egg share. Currently they prefer your AMH to be 7 or over to egg share, but will consider an AMH as low as 5 depending on your other results (antral follicle count) or if your response during previous cycles has been good. They would certainly offer IVF/ICSI to someone with an AMH of less than 5 (indeed, their success rates for women with very low AMH levels are impressive) but not on the egg sharing programme, based on everything I've been told and the literature I have from them.

How old are you? Are you sure the 1.89 reading is accurate? You could always get it tested again if you're not sure. And definitely give Lister a call if you want clarification. Have you had a recent antral follicle count?

I've not heard of AMH going up by any significant amount, but that doesn't mean it can't happen.

As you probably know, AMH is a more accurate indication of ovarian reserve than FSH, but some clinics (esp NHS ones) still don't do the AMH test. Unfortunately as far as I know, all clinics that offer an egg sharing programme have a minimum AMH requirement, and I think Lister's is one of the lowest. (Some clinics insist on an AMH of 15 to egg share for instance.)

I'm sorry I can't give you more positive feedback. But I am by no means an expert on this! My advice would be to get in touch with some clinics directly.

Good luck.


----------

